

Show HN: Another list app, just simpler and cleaner - pixeledDanny
http://smyte.co/

======
fiatjaf
Cool stuff.

When you click on "How about you add something ?" to add a new item to list,
the text input should be automatically focused.

~~~
pixeledDanny
Indeed! I'll add that. Thanks

------
sheerun
Two issues:

1\. It's not responsive enough. Some SPA magic would be appreciated.

2\. Instead asking for deletion confirmation, provide "undo" button.

